# I did some test pics



## frank (Feb 22, 2007)

I was bored so did some test pics!!


----------



## frank (Feb 22, 2007)

Heres some  soda pics!!![]


----------



## capsoda (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Frank, I see, like myself, that you specialize in everything. []  It makes for some interesting pic too.


----------



## digdug (Feb 22, 2007)

Those pictures look like my basement, garage, storage building.........a little bit of everything.  Nice collection!


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice Frank, How about a pic of the shelf below the soda one? I see a lot of medicine tops there!


----------



## frank (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE:Here the pic Tony14*

The pic of the med bottles you see in the first  pic!!  The pic that  iam posting was done in the fall cant  the first pic  []


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: RE:Here the pic Tony14*

Very nice display, Frank. I really like the slug plate sodas, I also collect them from my local area. ~Jim


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 24, 2007)

*RE: RE:Here the pic Tony14*

Nice!!


----------

